# Banned Hall of Famers



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

I was reading through one of JYUB's (SP?) old threads and I came over responses from both Dan-Uk and Peacock. Now I know Dan-Uk is gone, but what happened to Peacock? I remember he used to cause a lot of sh*t, especially it seemed with Twitch.

Since Im fairly new here, anyone have some old threads they can dig up where infamous members got the boot?

Example- That shawntraviss thread...with all the racism.

Also, which members do you think belong in the all-time P-Fury Banned Hall of Fame?

Right now I'd say:

shawntraviss
6Fish_Pimp6
Soon to be inducted- DannyBoy17


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

6fishpimp6 
piranhaz 411

nuff said lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

just pretend you didnt even think of me


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet Lu


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

A loooong time ago wasn't the a guy named Mad P or something like that. And another one names piranha872548 or something, and some guy named blade or blaze? Think it was around the same time Innes was banned


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

bobme


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

neal aka peacockbass


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont thinkk i have ever read a post by fish pimp/dakota


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The ones I remember (may have forgotten one or two...







)

(ActivePulse)
::: BloodBath :::
Aaronic
aburnzi
Akoto 
andrew.burd 
AppleJuice 
Atlanta Braves Baby!! 
b-rad 
B0BME 
BEAV1S
beavis
Blade 
BlazedSpecV 
bowserfins 
butthead 
B__E__A__V__I__S 
candies 
carlos1 
clintard_leonard 
cretinHOP 
dan-uk 
Dezperado 
diablochild03 
DONH HAS A LITTLE DICK 
DONH IS A GAY QUEER 
Dr. Dennis Nedry Piranha Doctor 
Dragon 
Dripping Wet Snatch 
Eazy Duz It 
eof 
FeedingFrenzy 
fishguru 
genuine hill-billy 
GOLD 
Grimreaperman 
HACKER 
hahayournotfunny2 
ironjaws 
Ismellfishie 
jason k 
jerseyguy7 
JMurphy97 
Judazz is a *** 
Jumaroo 
Killa RedZ
lightning2004 
LuCCi 
Mindtrickz 
mindtrickz2
Mr_redbelly
Ms Nattereri
NeonTetsRock
nieveoner 
nofriends 
OfaRevolution31 
oldfox 23
PACU PISS BALL OF DEATH
pauloricot 
Pbass 
peanut 
piranha keeper8094 
Piranha KingZ 
Piranha King_ 
piranha pissball 
piranha198220 
piranhatom 
Piranhaz 411 
rare 
redbellyfan 
Roger 
roy.bryan 
saljooki24 
School Criminal 
schuehle123 
Shadow_weaveR 
silencenow 
SmokeHaze 
SregoR 
STREGA 
stunter2 
SuperManDollor 
SuperSaiyajinSevon 
sylvania 
syrus410 
teamevil 
ThePriest 
THRASH MODE 1000 
THRASH MODE 2000 
THRASH MODE 3000 
THRASH MODE 4000
THRASH MODE 5000 
THRASH MODE 6000 
Thrasher 
THRASHER 9000
Thrasher13
Thrasher14
Thrasher30
Thrasher31
Thrasher32
Thrasher33
Thrasher34
Thrasher35
Thrasher36
Thrasher37
Thrasher38
Thrasher39
THRASHER4
Thrasher40
THRASHER4000
Thrasher41
Thrasher42
Thrasher43
Thrasher44
Thrasher45
Thrasher46
Thrasher47
Thrasher48
Thrasher49
THRASHER5
Thrasher50
THRASHER5000
THRASHER6 
THRASHER6000
THRASHER7 
THRASHER7000
THRASHER8
THRASHER8000
THRASHER9 
tony soprano 
trollioso 
undagroundbboy 
Urine Cake Piss Ball 
vincer1 
vtecbro007 
vtecbro008 
WanKsta526 
weezplz 
WHitE*FaNG 
xBIgBOix 
xts101 
xxxsnakeheadxxx 
ZAP


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn that Thrasher guy was relentless!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Damn that Thrasher guy was relentless!!


Yeah, he was quite a character








I remember he kept 3 or 4 mods occupied for at least 12 hours on end...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think Neil got banned for one incident so much as being a knob constantly.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My vote goes for Clintard Leonard, and who can forget Josh from "the other forum" that was 2 jokers short of full deck.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

uugghh andrew burd .. snnoying as hell even tie with Clintard Leonard and bowserfins..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ABB GOt Banned for a while?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Brujo said:


> ABB GOt Banned for a while?:laugh:


That guy's name was Atlanta Braves Baby!! (note the exclamation marks - subtle difference...)
Everyone in the list I posted is suspended at this very moment and will remain so - people who were suspended temporarily, but were allowed back on the site, are not included.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL, I remember Andrew... LOL


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jonas, when do I get my turn to be temporarily banned?











> BlazedSpecV


Hehehehe, I remember him....He was my boy, now we're just friends. I remember he was big into fishes, why'd he get banned again? I just remember him telling me that this site was full of a bunch of a-holes geeks that did nothing with their lives....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mrs natt is suspended? Karen?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> My vote goes for Clintard Leonard, and who can forget Josh from "the other forum" that was 2 jokers short of full deck.


That was a good one. I would say he was second only to the king of trolls, Brian, aka Beavis, Trasher, etc etc etc


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Jonas, when do I get my turn to be temporarily banned?:laugh:


Just fill in your banishment application form, and I'll get back to you within 72 hours















No idea what BlazedSpecV had on his criminal record, btw - I vaguely remember he pulled some stunts, but what exactly I cannot remember...

'Karen' was suspended for the same reasons as 'Scott' was banned - some tool made one minor change to their user names, tried (in vain) to make us all believe he was actually them, and started to screw around...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BOBME did do some funny stuff tho... SICK, tasteless stuff... but some were funny.

I still cannot forget the tsunami photo with "owned" across it...

GAD DAYYYMN...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Xenon said:


> Mad Piranha = WebHostExpert = not banned


Didn't realize there was a name change there....Does he ever come around here anymore? I got some WebHostExpert kinda questions...errr more like favors lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> Think it was around the same time Innes was banned :laugh:










whaty?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Innes said:


> Think it was around the same time Innes was banned :laugh:










whaty?
[/quote]
NextTech must be able to see into the future!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Devon amazon said:


> Think it was around the same time Innes was banned :laugh:










whaty?
[/quote]
NextTech must be able to see into the future!








[/quote]







you think its mystic meg's PFury account?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

:laugh: LEts hear some more about Thrasher...that guy must have made things interesting for a while!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Innes said:


> Think it was around the same time Innes was banned :laugh:










whaty?
[/quote]

Didn't you get banned and let back a long time ago? I could be wrong


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

why was karen banned? wasn't she a mod?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

C.D. said:


> Jonas, when do I get my turn to be temporarily banned?:laugh:


'Karen' was suspended for the same reasons as 'Scott' was banned - some tool made one minor change to their user names, tried (in vain) to make us all believe he was actually them, and started to screw around...
[/quote]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jonas, when do I get my turn to be temporarily banned?:laugh:


'Karen' was suspended for the same reasons as 'Scott' was banned - some tool made one minor change to their user names, tried (in vain) to make us all believe he was actually them, and started to screw around...
[/quote]
[/quote]
so wait some one else screwed up and karen is suspended, oh my god this site is run by commy's ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
im not on the list now am i?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

So fish pimp is banned?

I wondered why he never stuck up for himself when he was getting ripped!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh: LEts hear some more about Thrasher...that guy must have made things interesting for a while!


Thrasher AKA. Beavis, etc basically got a group of his friends to come on and post pictures of dicks and sh*t all over the site. I eventually found out who he was and squashed the beef over AIM.

clintard posted pictures of people shitting on themselves and stuff but that was easily handled.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Xenon said:


> :laugh: LEts hear some more about Thrasher...that guy must have made things interesting for a while!


Thrasher AKA. Beavis, etc basically got a group of his friends to come on and post pictures of dicks and sh*t all over the site. I eventually found out who he was and squashed the beef over AIM.

clintard posted pictures of people shitting on themselves and stuff but that was easily handled.
[/quote]

You mean...Tub Girl made an appearance?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh: LEts hear some more about Thrasher...that guy must have made things interesting for a while!


Thrasher AKA. Beavis, etc basically got a group of his friends to come on and post pictures of dicks and sh*t all over the site. I eventually found out who he was and squashed the beef over AIM.

clintard posted pictures of people shitting on themselves and stuff but that was easily handled.
[/quote]

You mean...Tub Girl made an appearance?








[/quote]

clintard did tub girl... Beavis/Thrasher just did pics of naked dudes, and then the goatse pic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Xenon said:


> :laugh: LEts hear some more about Thrasher...that guy must have made things interesting for a while!


Thrasher AKA. Beavis, etc basically got a group of his friends to come on and post pictures of dicks and sh*t all over the site. I eventually found out who he was and squashed the beef over AIM.

clintard posted pictures of people shitting on themselves and stuff but that was easily handled.
[/quote]

You mean...Tub Girl made an appearance?









[/quote]

clintard did tub girl... Beavis/Thrasher just did pics of naked dudes, and then the goatse pic.
[/quote]


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Beavis isnt banned though, neither is his friend. They still come around every so often and post.

And to think the whole beavis/thrasher/etc thing started over them posting pictures of cutting the lips to their piranha.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

haha CretinHop...i remember that tool. He would always be posting pictures of him and his dumb stuff. Really dumb things...like his donald duck bedsheets. Then he was always talking about working out constantly and getting ripped. He looked like a nerd who never worked out a day in his life.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

sKuz said:


> haha CretinHop...i remember that tool. He would always be posting pictures of him and his dumb stuff. Really dumb things...like his donald duck bedsheets. Then he was always talking about working out constantly and getting ripped. He looked like a nerd who never worked out a day in his life.


hahaha wasn't it Tweety Bird?


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Example- That shawntraviss thread...with all the racism.
> 
> Also, which members do you think belong in the all-time P-Fury Banned Hall of Fame?
> 
> ...


Ok for one it wasnt shawntraviss's thread, and it wasnt him that said the racist stuff, that would have been piranha_guy_dan, and shawntraviss isint banned, he just changed him name

But nice try

Shawn Traviss aka Cichlidae


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Cichlidae said:


> Example- That shawntraviss thread...with all the racism.
> 
> Also, which members do you think belong in the all-time P-Fury Banned Hall of Fame?
> 
> ...


Ok for one it wasnt shawntraviss's thread, and it wasnt him that said the racist stuff, that would have been piranha_guy_dan, and shawntraviss isint banned, he just changed him name

But nice try

Shawn Traviss aka Cichlidae
[/quote]
Didnt you get a warning or something for the crap that you kept spewing back and fourth though?
It was like a America vs canada Crap Debate.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

In my opinion bowserfins was the worst. He'd ramble on with the sole purpose of instigating fights and arguments. Usually though when someone's a real tool, I just skip over their posts. To be honest I do alot of that anyways . I don't know most of the names mentioned because I never even read or posted in the longe until a few months after joining, but bowser was a real dicktree.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

sKuz said:


> haha CretinHop...i remember that tool. He would always be posting pictures of him and his dumb stuff. Really dumb things...like his donald duck bedsheets. Then he was always talking about working out constantly and getting ripped. He looked like a nerd who never worked out a day in his life.


Uhg! I remember him. He used to make LONG rambling posts where he just bitched on and on and on about something that upset him-and everything upset him.

I also remeber "nofriends." He was a moderator at a Honda Civic forum that had a thread making in fun of one of P-Fury's "Who Gets Laid?" threads. A small war erupted between the two forums. I'm trying to remember if P-Fury's Lounge used to be more active back then, or if I just had alot more enthusiasm and time to post back then.

Sweet Lu wasn't banned. He was one of those 100+ posts a day maniacs who just burned out and stopped posting. I guess his life changed or his parents changed his medication.









Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Brujo said:


> Didnt you get a warning or something for the crap that you kept spewing back and fourth though?
> It was like a America vs canada Crap Debate.


Nope, the thread was closed and all went away


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Man, I miss sweet lu.

No more sucker punch jokes. . . .


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> In my opinion bowserfins was the worst. He'd ramble on with the sole purpose of instigating fights and arguments. Usually though when someone's a real tool, I just skip over their posts. To be honest I do alot of that anyways . I don't know most of the names mentioned because I never even read or posted in the longe until a few months after joining, but bowser was a real dicktree.


I am one of them, aren't I :laugh:

And props for using the word dicktree.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock isn't banned, he just chooses not to post anymore.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> Peacock isn't banned, he just chooses not to post anymore.


True, I meant more like trolls. I guess I should have said so eh?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah you should have.....

Stupid Canadian


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Cichlidae said:


> Example- That shawntraviss thread...with all the racism.
> 
> Also, which members do you think belong in the all-time P-Fury Banned Hall of Fame?
> 
> ...


Ok for one it wasnt shawntraviss's thread, and it wasnt him that said the racist stuff, that would have been piranha_guy_dan, and shawntraviss isint banned, he just changed him name

But nice try

Shawn Traviss aka Cichlidae
[/quote]

actually shawn, it was you. you specifically referred to my "*****" heritage. if you'd like, i could go and quote you.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"Nobody knows the trouble he seen... no body knows..."


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i remember that clintard leonard dork. i made a paintshop picture of him, i should dig it up.

then he tried to come back as another name and everyone immediately called him out.lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Example- That shawntraviss thread...with all the racism.
> 
> Also, which members do you think belong in the all-time P-Fury Banned Hall of Fame?
> 
> ...


Ok for one it wasnt shawntraviss's thread, and it wasnt him that said the racist stuff, that would have been piranha_guy_dan, and shawntraviss isint banned, he just changed him name

But nice try

Shawn Traviss aka Cichlidae
[/quote]

actually shawn, it was you. you specifically referred to my "*****" heritage. if you'd like, i could go and quote you.
[/quote]

that was me........... bad of me yes but it would be worse for me to sit back while shawn takes the blame. i own up to it

my bad

but lets not bring up soemthing THAT long ago........... its like high school drama all over again.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> "Nobody knows the trouble he seen... no body knows..."


... but xenon.......


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> In my opinion bowserfins was the worst. He'd ramble on with the sole purpose of instigating fights and arguments. Usually though when someone's a real tool, I just skip over their posts. To be honest I do alot of that anyways . I don't know most of the names mentioned because I never even read or posted in the longe until a few months after joining, but bowser was a real dicktree.


I think bowser was my best friend.....


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> The ones I remember (may have forgotten one or two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot Xenon. Ms. Natt banned him once


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> The ones I remember (may have forgotten one or two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Jonas :laugh: You got these guys on tab. But remember PLONKERSfromMARs?? That doode went balistic!!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> haha CretinHop...i remember that tool. He would always be posting pictures of him and his dumb stuff. Really dumb things...like his donald duck bedsheets. Then he was always talking about working out constantly and getting ripped. He looked like a nerd who never worked out a day in his life.


Uhg! I remember him. He used to make LONG rambling posts where he just bitched on and on and on about something that upset him-and everything upset him. 
[/quote]

Bullsnake,

Is that the same guy that made a thread about putting a piece of old pizza in the toilet and trying to put holes in it by pissing on it or something like that? If so, then I vote for him. What a dumbass...


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I was banned last year.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> haha CretinHop...i remember that tool. He would always be posting pictures of him and his dumb stuff. Really dumb things...like his donald duck bedsheets. Then he was always talking about working out constantly and getting ripped. He looked like a nerd who never worked out a day in his life.


Uhg! I remember him. He used to make LONG rambling posts where he just bitched on and on and on about something that upset him-and everything upset him. 
[/quote]

Bullsnake,

Is that the same guy that made a thread about putting a piece of old pizza in the toilet and trying to put holes in it by pissing on it or something like that? If so, then I vote for him. What a dumbass...
[/quote]

Yeah but how would you know. You only joined a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> haha CretinHop...i remember that tool. He would always be posting pictures of him and his dumb stuff. Really dumb things...like his donald duck bedsheets. Then he was always talking about working out constantly and getting ripped. He looked like a nerd who never worked out a day in his life.


Uhg! I remember him. He used to make LONG rambling posts where he just bitched on and on and on about something that upset him-and everything upset him. 
[/quote]

Bullsnake,

Is that the same guy that made a thread about putting a piece of old pizza in the toilet and trying to put holes in it by pissing on it or something like that? If so, then I vote for him. What a dumbass...
[/quote]

Yeah but how would you know. You only joined a couple of weeks ago
[/quote]

quite curious... hmmm


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> Yeah but how would you know. You only joined a couple of weeks ago


Yes, very true, I did _join_ a couple weeks ago. Key word there is join.









It's all an illusion...nothing is as it seems


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> :laugh: LEts hear some more about Thrasher...that guy must have made things interesting for a while!


Thrasher AKA. Beavis, etc basically got a group of his friends to come on and post pictures of dicks and sh*t all over the site. I eventually found out who he was and squashed the beef over AIM.

clintard posted pictures of people shitting on themselves and stuff but that was easily handled.
[/quote]

You mean...Tub Girl made an appearance?








[/quote]

clintard did tub girl... Beavis/Thrasher just did pics of naked dudes, and then the goatse pic.
[/quote]

I remember when Nitrofish posted the goatse pic..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Damn Jonas :laugh: You got these guys on tab. But remember PLONKERSfromMARs?? That doode went balistic!!


Plonker is still on the site incognito. He has since become a much better member.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Example- That shawntraviss thread...with all the racism.
> 
> Also, which members do you think belong in the all-time P-Fury Banned Hall of Fame?
> 
> ...


Ok for one it wasnt shawntraviss's thread, and it wasnt him that said the racist stuff, that would have been piranha_guy_dan, and shawntraviss isint banned, he just changed him name

But nice try

Shawn Traviss aka Cichlidae
[/quote]

actually shawn, it was you. you specifically referred to my "*****" heritage. if you'd like, i could go and quote you.
[/quote]

that was me........... bad of me yes but it would be worse for me to sit back while shawn takes the blame. i own up to it

my bad

but lets not bring up soemthing THAT long ago........... its like high school drama all over again.
[/quote]

i remember talking to hyphen after that BS, and i also remember that it was more ShawnTraviss than you Dan







...so get back to the hockey pool stats...lol.jk


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think I got busted for saying some racist-type asian thingy before...


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Gotta love being made public enemy number 1 for somthing i never said.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

who cares it all done and over with......... shawn posted a pic of a burning us flag i called hyphen a *****.......

its over now, its a new page in the pfury drama book


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im still choked cause i cant find the pic of clintard leonard i drew









I FOUND IT!!!!

remember this pic??...









...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Puff said:


> im still choked cause i cant find the pic of clintard leonard i drew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think I got busted for saying some racist-type asian thingy before...


On Jan 23 2004, 01:21 PM you noted a racial remark directed to Koreans eating dog.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Someone is keeping record.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Someone is keeping record.:nod:


He knows when you've been bad or good...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> Someone is keeping record.:nod:


He knows when you've been bad or good...
[/quote]

so be good for goodness sakes


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Someone is keeping record.:nod:


He knows when you've been bad or good...
[/quote]
only chuck norris knows that


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

rocker said:


> Someone is keeping record.:nod:


He knows when you've been bad or good...
[/quote]
only chuck norris knows that
[/quote]

Did you ever think that Xenon could be Chuck Norris.

The greatest trick Chuck Norris ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist.


----------

